# Times of feeding and pooing! :)



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I just wondered what time do you feed your dogs and what time do your dogs generally have a poo? So sorry!!! 

I was told to make the last feed about 4.30 so that Daisy poos before bed but this doesn't always work and we have woken up a couple of times to find she has done it in the night. This is not good for her and I am sure it will work itself out but but I am hoping that she will soon get into a poo routine!  I just wondered if the time of feeding has an impact on it! 

Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I get Buddy up at 6.30am feed him about 7.30am then feed him again around 6.30-7pm he then plays outside for abit and always manages to do a poo which is good cus he usually flakes out by 8pm and then we try to take him out for a 10pm wee but he just wont wake up so ive been putting him straight to bed ,he stirs about 5.30am but i dont go down till 6.30 and he hasnt wet his bed yet,touch wood!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

15 weekish pup, martha
Last feed between 7 - 7.30pm
Bed by 1030
I get up at 630 and she stays crated until I have made my cuppa. 
Then out like a shot to poo and wee. 
Most mornings I put her back in her crate for another hour after that. It's quiet then an with other dogs it stops play time until I am ready lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That sounds like a good routine! I am feeding Daisy at 4.30 but this morning she pooed in her crate about 4am.  I am just trying to work out good feed times to establish some kind of food/poo routine. Are you feeding 2 or 3 meals per day. Breeder said 2 but a local trainer said 3 meals? There is always so much different advice around!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has only recently been able to go through the night without a pee. She is fed in the morning (currently often refuses to eat), fed again at 5.00 pm and water removed at 7.00 pm. Taken out for a pee at 10.00 pm. We get up around 6.00 am. Generally poos about 3 times a day. 6.30 am, 10.00 am (during morning walk) and early evening.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady who is almost 11 months gets to go out for a pee and poo at 7:30am then inside for breakfast. then she poos again around 4:30-5:00 then it is fed again at 7:30 pm then sometimes goes for another poo at 9 final pee at 10:00-10:30


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie is on NI,she gets up between 6-6.30 out for a wee and poo, breakfast at 7-7.30, maybe another poo! then lunch at 12ish another poo ,dinner at 6,then another poo! last wee at 9.30 bed at 10. Dont mind all that poo as its hard,small and odourless I have been told to split her daily amount into 3 meals,hence Breakfast,lunch,dinner.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I just wondered what time do you feed your dogs and what time do your dogs generally have a poo? So sorry!!!
> 
> I was told to make the last feed about 4.30 so that Daisy poos before bed but this doesn't always work and we have woken up a couple of times to find she has done it in the night. This is not good for her and I am sure it will work itself out but but I am hoping that she will soon get into a poo routine!  I just wondered if the time of feeding has an impact on it!
> 
> Any suggestions welcome!


Hi
We feed Milo & Alfie three times a day.....
Get them up at 7am out for poo and wee then feed 80% NI & 20% Orijen...
Back into their crate at 9am as Jeannette goes to work and I'm sleeping off night's..I get up 1245pm pups out for wee & poo...
1pm mid day feed, same as breakfast just slightly smaller....
7pm evening meal same as breakfast....
10.30pm out for wee and poo(not always) and then to bed.....
Never had a poo in their crate and only one wee on first night....
We believe this works well, puppies stomach's never over stretched always ready for next meal and mostly we have a bowel movement within 15mins of eating....sorry about that bit at dinner time Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I need to keep a poo diary ......


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

By the sounds of it I am doing the same as you guys. Daisy has seperation issues which is why at the moment she is prone to messing in her crate but these have been reducing. I am hoping that by getting her into a routine of feeding and walking at certain times her movements will start to get more regular. As she gets less stressed about the crate at night time I also think it will sort itself out but I just wanted to confirm what times people were feeding incase I was feeding too early or late.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

All very useful info for a mum to be. Thank you


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy has 3 feeds a day, 7am, 2pm and now 8.30pm, her last feed was cant 5.30_6pm but was waking up every morning to poo so kendal adviced me that she feeds her girls last feed between 8 and 10pm, the 8.30pm feed seems to have worked we have not had a poo inside since we changed


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

jaimia said:


> Flossy has 3 feeds a day, 7am, 2pm and now 8.30pm, her last feed was cant 5.30_6pm but was waking up every morning to poo so kendal adviced me that she feeds her girls last feed between 8 and 10pm, the 8.30pm feed seems to have worked we have not had a poo inside since we changed


ooh that's very interesting, I had avoided feeding that late as thought that was more likely to produce poo through the night if you get my drift. So feeding earlier ie 5.30/6pm is more likely to result in poo though the night


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

its worked with Flossy, we honestly havent had and to get up to in the morning anymore,


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is now 6 1/2 months. She's been on two feeds a day since just over 5 months, NI.

Get up at 7 7.30am, let Millie out. Always a wee, sometimes a poo.
Walk at 8.30am. Wee and poo, if not had one first thing. She usually poo's twice in a short space of time.
Feed after walk at 9.30am.

Sometimes a random poo in the garden during the day.
Dinner between 5pm & 6pm. Walk about 30 mins later. Wee & Poo.

Millie starts to sleep about 8.30/9pm. Take her out for her night wee at 11pm or earlier if I want to go to bed.

I was told by a friend that the poo always comes about 15 mins after eating. Can't say I've found that.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i agree, Flossy's morning poo i think is from her last night before feed, lunch time ish poo from breakfast and her night poo from lunch, and if im really lucky might even get a just cus i can poo at some random time through the day lol. How sad i know what time my puppy poo's, really must get out more


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's Really useful information from everyone, thank you! I might try Kendals suggestion of feeding later in the evening. She is up so early and looking for food that I feed her about 7am, then 12.30 and then about 4.30pm, although tonight it was about 6pm as I had already decided to push the time back a bit. She just always seems to be hungry and the NI disapears in about two mouthfuls! At least when I give her a chicken wing it seems to keep her busy for a while!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im going to try spliting Buddys feeds more by giving a lunch time one i could feed later also maybe Buddy will sleep later in the morning also thanks dx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So yesterday I spent all day taking Max out and hoping he'd poo, and nothing! So today after his breakfast I dithered and was doing something else and lo and behold, within a few minutes he had done an unexpected poo... and here was me thinking the 15 minute thing was rubbish!

I can't wait to get started on the NI so we get some sort of routine in place! This thread has been very helpful


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

I think the 15 min thing is true also,as after each meal Pixie 90% of the time has a poo shortly after Hope you ok Sarah,it is really tough at first and i though i would never sleep a full night again! But she is brill now x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I just take Buddy out after he's had a nap or every hour ,sometimes he'll eat then have a nap so i wait till he's woke up ,he's only had the odd accident ,mind you its easier when the weathers nice then i spend alot of time outdoors with him.

Cant believe kids have been at tennis today and ive spent all day online making a photo book for Mias best friend whos going to live in Florida !! so much for gettin g the house work done and ironing!!


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

hi could any of you tell me what the nI diet is thanks am xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

www.naturalinstinct.com


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I feed to a bit of a strict routine, I'm up at 5:30 and dogs get feed at 6:00, Rosie get a second at about 12:00 then I feed them again at 6:00pm. They usually poo after their feed. But they can have a random one during the day, usually when I take them for a walk when I get in from work. Have been lucky with Rosie she has never pooed in the house.


----------



## lolababy (Oct 2, 2011)

how much food do u give, lola 10 weeks could eat and eat i dont know if im giving her she enough she has 40 grams at breakfast and tea and 30 at lunch


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Lolababy! 

What type of food are you feeding? That will effect how much you give them. Is Lola 9 months old? She will probably have finished growing by now. If you think she is still hungry you can feed her a bit more but keep an eye on her weight!


----------

